# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presas efímeras

## perdiguera

Lo que a continuación viene son dos presas de materiales sueltos que son efímeras porque son derruidas por los servicios de limpieza.





La imagen primera es de ayer por la mañana y la segunda de esta mañana. En el ínterin han pasado los servicios de limpieza y derruyeron la primera, pero el agua sigue arrastrando pinaza y otros elementos flotantes que vuelven a formar otra presa efímera.
Cada martes y viernes se produce la demolición. Es como el trabajo Penélope, la mujer de Ulises.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece una presa hecha por mini-castores  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

De estas hay muchas en las tragonas de mi pueblo y en otoño...más.

----------

